# Steering wheel lock recall



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi guys, thought I'd just drop a note about a recall for the steering wheel lock. My car was due to go to a north London nhpc on monday for a new set of headlights under warrantee due to the presence of quite bad condensation. Got a call late today that they've been sent a bulletin to recall cars to change the steering lock. I did not request this and their is currently no issue with my car but on wednesday they'll be doing all the work in one go now, thought I'd let you know, thanks.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Does this apply to cars out of warranty?


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

+2 )) 
Good news if it does.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope it's a recall on all years.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi bro, what year is your car because I've got quiet bad condensation is my new MY11 headlights and they are being funny about replacing them under warranty even though the service manager at my local nhpc has seen them and he agrees that they need replacement.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Good news i suppose.

Rizzy when you pick your car up could you enquire as to which cars the recall affects and if they'll be contacting people to get it sorted or whether it's just something that'll get done if you happen to take your car in for anything?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Takamo, it's an open and shut case, you'll get new lights. Call Nissan head office if in doubt.

My car is in this week sometime, I'll ask mill hill about the steering lock.


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

I called my local Nissan dealer yesterday about another enquiry and the gentleman mentioned there is a recall for the steering lock. So I have booked mine in. What's confusing me is he mentioned they grease it, but others have said they are replacing them.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

Takamo said:


> Hi bro, what year is your car because I've got quiet bad condensation is my new MY11 headlights and they are being funny about replacing them under warranty even though the service manager at my local nhpc has seen them and he agrees that they need replacement.


As per Adams comments their shouldn't really be any debate with them and to be fair to mill hill there wasn't in my case as it was clear to see when I took the car in that the condensation was pretty bad. My car is my10 from feb11 so being well within warrantee like yours should be straight forward swap.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

What are the symtoms of this steering lock issue? Ive read a few things on here but never really paid much attention to be honest.Is it something that prevents the car from starting?

I have noticed sometimes with mine when I press the start button that the steering wheel makes a bit of a clunk and jerks to the side as the steering lock is released and was wondering if this is related to the issue or just normal.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

S14 said:


> I called my local Nissan dealer yesterday about another enquiry and the gentleman mentioned there is a recall for the steering lock. So I have booked mine in. What's confusing me is he mentioned they grease it, but others have said they are replacing them.


What they said up me was definitely that it was to replace the lock and that's why they would need it for a longer period then me waiting around for the headlight switch.


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Good news i suppose.
> 
> Rizzy when you pick your car up could you enquire as to which cars the recall affects and if they'll be contacting people to get it sorted or whether it's just something that'll get done if you happen to take your car in for anything?


Ill def ask them on Monday(or today even if their around) , it was so late in the day yesterday that he didn't really go into much more detail.


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

Had mine done yesterday at Middlehurst when I got my new audio unit fitted, told me they were sending letters out to notify customers who this recall affects

Aki


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

Nice


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Better late than never. I'd be less than impressed if I'd have paid the £850 they wanted.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Has anybody had to pay a NHPC to have this rectified when it has failed?I know Iain has done a few, I'm guessing that owners that have previously paid out will be less than happy that Nissan have eventually given in and offered to change the faulty part. The NHPCs were probably getting fed up having to arrange recovery for the stranded cars with this issue.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Has anybody had to pay a NHPC to have this rectified when it has failed?I know Iain has done a few, I'm guessing that owners that have previously paid out will be less than happy that Nissan have eventually given in and offered to change the faulty part. The NHPCs were probably getting fed up having to arrange recovery for the stranded cars with this issue.


I was very close to paying Lightcliffe Nissan. I had to phone Nissan UK themselves to sort it and they was only going to "contribute" at first, but because they f**ked up on the courtesy car, they paid the whole lot.

Id have gone bat shit crazy if Id have paid a penny.


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

Had this recall work done yesterday. I initially contacted my local NHPC about the fuel gauge light not working and the chap informed me about a recall. They definitely change a part and not just grease it because they kept my car over night so they could fit it the next morning when it arrived. My car is out of warranty April 09 and also they authorised the cluster change, just got to wait for the part to arrive as there is a backlog.


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

goranot said:


> Had this recall work done yesterday. I initially contacted my local NHPC about the fuel gauge light not working and the chap informed me about a recall. They definitely change a part and not just grease it because they kept my car over night so they could fit it the next morning when it arrived. My car is out of warranty April 09 and also they authorised the cluster change, just got to wait for the part to arrive as there is a backlog.


Good to hear!!


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool mine is april 09 which where the first cars into uk,so recall must be for all cars.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

ASIF said:


> Cool mine is april 09 which where the first cars into uk,so recall must be for all cars.


I dont think it will be for 2011+ as I believe the part was changed, as were the instrument clusters.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

RizzyGTR said:


> Hi guys, thought I'd just drop a note about a recall for the steering wheel lock. My car was due to go to a north London nhpc on monday for a new set of headlights under warrantee due to the presence of quite bad condensation. Got a call late today that they've been sent a bulletin to recall cars to change the steering lock. I did not request this and their is currently no issue with my car but on wednesday they'll be doing all the work in one go now, thought I'd let you know, thanks.


I presume they wont pick the car up?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Paul_G said:


> I presume they wont pick the car up?


If you value your car, I would personally not let it be collected. I have suffered damage to mine in the past with no one owning up to having done it, even when I had before/after photo evidence.

It's up to you of course but I wouldn't.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Takamo, it's an open and shut case, you'll get new lights. Call Nissan head office if in doubt.
> 
> My car is in this week sometime, I'll ask mill hill about the steering lock.


I have called head office and the gentlemen that I'm dealing with has spoke to the sservicemmanager at my local nhpc and he's gunna try to get the decision looked at again as the service manager at my local nhpc was horrified when the warranty declined the request by saying this was normal even though there was goldfish swimming around inside the headlights, im waiting for a call back tomorrow so hopefully it will be good news.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

Contacted gtr technie at hpc...

Can confirm this is a recall and letter are being sent out.

Im going to speak to service desk and just get mine booked in asap.


Im happy  as steering lock is always in the back of my mind.

I forgot to ask about those who paid for this work to be done already, but will do when i book my car in.


Verin


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Good news! will be getting mine bucked in ASAP.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I will get mine booked in ASAP, as it's always at the back of my mind.

Also have a condensation issue with one headlight.

My car is a 2009/09 model.

Could somebody pm the head office number, so I can make some inquiries.

Thanks


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> Contacted gtr technie at hpc...
> 
> Can confirm this is a recall and letter are being sent out.
> 
> ...


got a call today from nissan customer services about this!!!!they dont class it as a recall as it doesnt affect all year models,checked my chassis number and confirmed to get it booked asap to have the new part installed free of charge.:clapne less thing to worry about lol


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Just had mine replaced whilst it was being serviced by Colliers  MY10 model. I like them!


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

buzzysingh said:


> Just had mine replaced whilst it was being serviced by Colliers  MY10 model. I like them!


How long did it take them as i have mine booked in with them next week..?


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

S14 said:


> How long did it take them as i have mine booked in with them next week..?


They had the car for the whole day to give it the 24month service, they ideally want it for 2 days. Very efficient and pleasant people managed to do it in the 1 day. Will continue taking my car back to them as long as they keep it up.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

I had mine done today at Colliers Birmingham. Initially it was booked in to have the instrument, cluster light failure checked. I was then informed about the steering lock recall. So I left it with them and it was complete in 4 hours.

With regards to the faulty instrument cluster, they are waiting for parts too come in. Which should be the end of the month.

All the above, FOC as covered under warranty.

MY09 (June)

Colliers = big :thumbsup:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

so what exactly goes wrong with the lock?


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

If the recall (that Nissan are not calling a recall) doesn't affect all cars, does someone know which year's or chassis numbers are ?
Anyone received a letter yet?


----------



## Pilot_Project (Mar 8, 2008)

I called Nissan Customer Service today. It is a "Campaign" rather than a re-call. They couldn't tell me if my car was affected but advised calling my HPC which I did. Apparently my car is in the affected group and it is booked in for next Thursday for the part to be changed while I wait. My car is an October 2009 (sat nav) if that helps?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

*Steering Wheel Lock Service Campaign - Official*

I have spoken at length to Nissan Motors GB today and now have the official information about which vehicles are part of this Service Campaign.

This is not a safety campaign or a VOSA recall, it is purely a Service Campaign and priority will be given to customers who actually are off the road with the problem, then the Nissan HPC's will gradually contact all owners of the affected cars over the next few weeks.

It affects all MY09 and MY10 cars only, so no cars that have the daytime running lights as standard (MY11) or MY12/13 are affected.

This is quite a major job and is not a 'while you wait' modification. Please wait until you are contacted by the relevant Nissan HPC rather than phone them up and try and get yours done early. They are working on the most likely ones first.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update mate. I take it for those that are out of warranty and use independents they can still can the reg keeper details?


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

It only took Middlehurst just over a hour to fit my new audio unit and the new steering lock? Can't be that much involved to change it

Aki


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

saucyboy said:


> Thanks for the update mate. I take it for those that are out of warranty and use independents they can still can the reg keeper details?


Yes, and possibly some of the early RHD imports I believe.

The reason for the extended time required is totally dependent on how much they have to do and whether everything goes to plan. They will also check the instrument cluster for the other issues that Nissan are covering over and above the normal warranty period.

It doesn't matter what modifications (apart from different steering rack and lock), or whether the owner has chosen to take the car to an independent. This is a good way for the Nissan HPC's to offer a fantastic service/ maintenance deal on these older cars - I would if I was them:smokin:


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

aki-gtr said:


> It only took Middlehurst just over a hour to fit my new audio unit and the new steering lock? Can't be that much involved to change it
> 
> Aki


Just booked my car in at Tunbridge Wells NHPC, and they have booked it in as an hours worth of work. They did a quick check of the VIN and confirmed the steering lock needed changing.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Just got mine booked too For the steering lock  but they won't cover my head light with the condention


----------



## Supra_Sanj (Nov 16, 2012)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Just got mine booked too For the steering lock  but they won't cover my head light with the condention


I tried to get them to look at the bell housing to see if it was out of tolerance, wanted to see if I needed to get it changed under warranty. 
They want 1 hours labour, discounted to just over £100


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Supra_Sanj said:


> I tried to get them to look at the bell housing to see if it was out of tolerance, wanted to see if I needed to get it changed under warranty.
> They want 1 hours labour, discounted to just over £100


Colliers looked at it as part of the service (£275ish 30month) and it had play but was within tolerance, no charge!  Also looked for several other faults and didn't charge !


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Look forward to hearing from Nissan on this............. subscribing for the updates


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

Mine is booked in at Brum hpc at the end of the month 
Asked about instrument cluster and was told no recall on these 
But are aware of the problem.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Excellent will get mine booked in for when the seat back gets done!


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Booked at Colliers in B.ham, in 2 weeks time.

G1 42month service, and steering recall. 
Been told it will be ready same day.

£265 all in.

Also asked for them to look at changing the headlight....here's me hoping.

Tabz


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

*Middlehursts*

Mine is booked in at Middlehurst for the 4th May (my choice of date).

To be fair, MH did offer to collect the following day after I phoned them and return the day after that, (59 plate) so great service from Middlehurst's and hats of to Nissan for doing the right thing on this issue.:clap:


----------



## HarperGTR (Feb 1, 2013)

Unfortunately mine is one of the cars that it has failed on (7th problem, 9 months).

The car refused to recognise the key fob (although bleeped when a button was pushed), but locks failed in the open position. The whole unit is getting replaced on Monday and expecting to see the car Wed.

Car was picked up and delivered free as car has been serviced by an HPC in the last year.

The 'campaign' will affect only a certain set of chassis numbers, as stated previously on some my09 and my10 cars.

Edit- 59 plate.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

HarperGTR said:


> Unfortunately mine is one of the cars that it has failed on (7th problem, 9 months).
> 
> The car refused to recognise the key fob (although bleeped when a button was pushed), but locks failed in the open position. The whole unit is getting replaced on Monday and expecting to see the car Wed.
> 
> ...


I have an Oct MY2010, I assume we wait for dealers to get in touch if the car is in the risk category?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Mine booked in for Steering lock & new Cluster. All free. Happy days.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

DWC said:


> Mine booked in for Steering lock & new Cluster. All free. Happy days.


what year is your car?


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

vxrcymru said:


> what year is your car?


May 2009


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

DWC said:


> Mine booked in for Steering lock & new Cluster. All free. Happy days.


Have you got issues with the instrument cluster or are they swapping it as a precaution? Which NHPC are you booked in with as my car is also a May 09.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Have you got issues with the instrument cluster or are they swapping it as a precaution? Which NHPC are you booked in with as my car is also a May 09.


Hi Barry. Got temp gauge light out on cluster. (See my thread)
Good timing with the lock as it can all be done on same day.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

HarperGTR said:


> Unfortunately mine is one of the cars that it has failed on (7th problem, 9 months).
> 
> The car refused to recognise the key fob (although bleeped when a button was pushed), but locks failed in the open position. The whole unit is getting replaced on Monday and expecting to see the car Wed.
> 
> ...


You know you bought the wrong car:chairshot


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Had my steering lock recall work done today at Glyn Hopkin Romford. Dash cluster will also be getting replaced as my temp light is out but that part is 3 weeks away!

Have to say the service I have received from Nissan has been nothing short of exceptional.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Sinth, did you purchase your car from GH Romford?


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

bhp said:


> Sinth, did you purchase your car from GH Romford?


Nope. Bought mine privately

Has a middlehurst service history


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Still not received my letter  does this mean I dont get one?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

grahamc said:


> Still not received my letter  does this mean I dont get one?


Graham, I forget the year of manufacture of your car but I can confirm the following I received from Nissan:

_Regarding the GT-R steering lock the campaign is open to the NHPC network for them to complete rework, last week we secured DVLA data on the current vehicle owners and customer letters will commence this week and be sent over the next 5 weeks. 1,548 UK GT-R’s are affected._ 

If your's is on the list (2009/2010 model years) then you will be contacted in the next few weeks. The dealers have to make sure they have sufficient parts available for all they call in.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Graham, I forget the year of manufacture of your car but I can confirm the following I received from Nissan:
> 
> _Regarding the GT-R steering lock the campaign is open to the NHPC network for them to complete rework, last week we secured DVLA data on the current vehicle owners and customer letters will commence this week and be sent over the next 5 weeks. 1,548 UK GT-R***8217;s are affected._
> 
> If your's is on the list (2009/2010 model years) then you will be contacted in the next few weeks. The dealers have to make sure they have sufficient parts available for all they call in.


2010 - thanks

What was the date on that letter?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

10th April 2013 and it was in a long email from NMGB regarding other matters as well


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

nurburgringgtr said:


> 10th April 2013 and it was in a long email from NMGB regarding other matters as well


I see... oh well, if it breaks, Nissan gets to recover it


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

Had mine done at Colliers yesterday..took them 1hour. Easy enough and efficient service.. I haven't received my letter yet, but being proactive and calling them to book in gets it done..


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

WLMG booked mine in for next Tuesdaywith some other outstanding warranty work - as for others, done without a letter being received.

David


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Silly question, but with my car being stage 4, would this come into question whilst at the dealers being serviced and having recall work done? 

Booked at Colliers Birmingham.


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

My steering lock failed in January this year and Colliers Birmingham undertook the repair. At the time I was told by Mitesh at Nissan I would have to make a contribution towards the repair and paid about £250 + VAT.

Now there has been a full recall I believe I should be refunded my contribution - what's the general opinion?


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

TABZ said:


> Silly question, but with my car being stage 4, would this come into question whilst at the dealers being serviced and having recall work done?
> 
> Booked at Colliers Birmingham.


Don't worry as mine is a stage 4+. The Colliers GTR technician kindly noted down all my mods down to the MPSS on the service sheet and mine is being sorted along with the instrument cluster under warranty.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

I think you should be refunded. It's a manufacture fault


----------



## Pilot_Project (Mar 8, 2008)

I had mine changed yesterday at Motorline Tonbridge Wells. It was a very efficient 1 hour turnaround while I waited. Rather amusingly the sugar and milk sachets for their coffee machine are supplied by a company called Litchfields.


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

Pilot_Project said:


> I had mine changed yesterday at Motorline Tonbridge Wells. It was a very efficient 1 hour turnaround while I waited. Rather amusingly the sugar and milk sachets for their coffee machine are supplied by a company called Litchfields.


I will be sampling their coffee next Friday!


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

maxkirk said:


> My steering lock failed in January this year and Colliers Birmingham undertook the repair. At the time I was told by Mitesh at Nissan I would have to make a contribution towards the repair and paid about £250 + VAT.
> 
> Now there has been a full recall I believe I should be refunded my contribution - what's the general opinion?


Yes,definitely.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

took mine in to Romford nhpc 2 days ago to have lock done plus its rebooked back in for new instrument cluster due to temp gauge backlight failiure.

gotta say excellent service:clap:
I could not hang around and I live 40 miles away so they let me have a courtesy car and collect my car following day

it was all washed and hoovered,on collection and they even pointed out that the auxiliary belt had started to fray so il change that this week.
cant ask for better service than that:thumbsup:


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

Forgot to say thanks to RizzyGTR in my earlier post for alerting us to this recall. I contacted Motorline Tunbridge Wells who confirmed that my car is one of those affected, not wanting to rely on getting a letter from Nissan.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

mallockman said:


> I will be sampling their coffee next Friday!


I shall do the same next Thurs ; )


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Got my letter today


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

I spoke with middlehursts today as not had a letter , but they'll book me in anyway. They said its all MY09 and 10 cars.


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

My logbook states mine is a MY11 model registered in Nov 2010. It doesn't have DRL. 
do you think mines affected by this recall as I've received no letter but then I've never had my car serviced at Nissan (only Litchfields for me) so not sure if they know where to send it.


----------

